# Bandit 250xp feed wheel/hyd motor connection



## Del_ (Apr 4, 2015)

I've got a problem with the feedwheel/hyd motor connection on my 1996 Bandit 250xp. There is a compression ring that holds the hydraulic motor shaft firmly in place by compressing the end of the feed roller two inch diameter shaft. The feed roller shaft is split into fours pieces and one of these pieces has fatigued off after 19 years of use. I talked to Bandit Friday morning and they are waiting for my photos to see what I have but in the mean time I thought I'd run it by you guys. Bandit did tell me that they don't use this system any longer and there may be a repair kit available of a different style of coupling. The section that is broke out is also the section that is cut to hold the key.

Attached are the photos. Insight and ideas welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 5, 2015)

Ive had the same issue

We pulled the roller out and repaired with whole new shaft,then used a taper lock type of clamp over the keyway.

Will get picture tmw morning.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 5, 2015)

What bent the feed roller like that?


----------



## Del_ (Apr 5, 2015)

a_lopa said:


> Ive had the same issue
> 
> We pulled the roller out and repaired with whole new shaft,then used a taper lock type of clamp over the keyway.
> 
> Will get picture tmw morning.



Thanks some photos would be nice. I'll be speaking to Bandit on Monday to see what they have. They were closed on Good Friday.


----------



## Del_ (Apr 5, 2015)

tree MDS said:


> What bent the feed roller like that?



A weld came loose on one of the horizontal gripping bars, the one that is bent. Had it welded back in place but left the bend in it about ten years ago. Works fine.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 5, 2015)

You might want to just take that feed wheel into a machine shop and have them repair it.
Bandit will sell you a whole new wheel, bearing and motor and I think you'll have to replace the lower wheel set as well.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2015)

The time in fixing the pump IMO its easier to get another and start new,Always cheaper direct from hydraulic motor supplier.

Im pretty sure that's a ''white'' brand motor


----------



## treecutterjr (May 1, 2015)

Did you ever get the feed wheel fixed? Is it upper or lower?


----------



## Del_ (May 1, 2015)

I got an adapting coupling from Bandit and welded up the 2" diameter shaft to make it solid. Drilled a 1/2" hole for a grade 8 bolt as a keyway on the shaft and the coupling accepted the hydraulic motor. Some other minor welding and it's back in use good as new.


----------

